# Pala cargadora- Construcción



## Piojillo

Hola! 

Tengo que traducir una máquina a inglés pero he visto que hay demasiadas posibilidades para hacerlo. ¿Podría alguien ayudarme? 
La máquina es:     pala cargadora 

Tengo tres posibilidades:

1-Power shovel
2-Mounted shovel
3-Bucket loader 
 
Gracias!


----------



## coolbrowne

Creo que lo que buscas es
*Front loader* (US)​Saludos


----------



## Piojillo

Thanks coolbrowne!!!


----------



## cirrus

What does the machine look like?  I remember doing a translation job for JCB and the technical word for these was a retropala mixta.


----------



## GOMINOLA

Hola!

Yo trabajo en una empresa de maquinaria agrícola, fabricamos precisamente palas cargadoras para tractores y la palabra que se usa en inglés es efectivamente "FRONT LOADER".

Y ahora tengo una duda yo, ¿cómo decimos el "*brazo de la pala*"? He visto en algún lado "*boom*", me podéis confirmar si es correcto?

Thanks!


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí, se utilizan los dos: puede ser *boom* y también *arms *(brazos)





GOMINOLA said:


> ... ¿cómo decimos el "*brazo de la pala*"? He visto en algún lado "*boom*", me podéis confirmar si es correcto?


----------



## GOMINOLA

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Piojillo

Hola Gominola!

Yo siempre he visto escrito *arm* 

Si te sirve de algo...

Saludos!


----------



## GOMINOLA

Thanks Piojillo, utilizaré las dos y así no me repito!


----------



## radlader

*Pala cargadora is also named in bucket loader in English.*


----------



## necesitomas

También Scoop loader


----------

